# Diagrama para Fuente de poder de TV Samsung UN55MU6100K



## moonwalker (Nov 19, 2021)

Muchachos un cordial saludo para todos. Estoy reparando un TV Led Samsung el cual está muerto sin encendido ni siquiera presenta modo de standby debido a una falla en la fuente de poder específicamente en la subfuente que provee la tensión de alimentación para el integrado controlador del PFC. Fueron descubierto en esta sub-fuente averiados el transistor serie tipo NPN y dos diodos zeners tipo smd en serie del cual no conozco el valor que poseen. Puedo suponer algún voltaje de alimentación para el PFC y calcular los diodos ubicados en la base del transistor de paso pero prefiero ir por lo seguro ubicándolo en el diagrama el cual he estado buscando por toda la web y nada. El código de la tarjeta de fuente de alimentación es BN44-00807F y si bien lo he buscado como dije en Google en numerosas páginas no he tenido éxito. He comparado con otras fuentes de poder Samsung pero difieren mucho. Sin más nada que decir si poseen el diagrama, de verdad sería de gran ayuda para mí. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2021)

.




@moonwalker a ver si te sirve algo de esto.



Salu2.-


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola, deja la ubicación de los componentes en la placa para ver si alguien la tiene por ahí y te comparte los números.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Hola, deja la ubicación de los componentes en la placa para ver si alguien la tiene por ahí y te comparte los números.


Esta página de venta permite ver con el zoom por sesiones y con mucha claridad los componentes de la misma tanto de una cara como de la cara verde. Esta es una captura a modo de muestra









						Samsung BN44-00807F Power Supply / LED Board
					

Shop this replacement part to repair a variety of Samsung models. 180-Day Warranty. Ships same business day.




					www.shopjimmy.com


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 20, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J2C gracias de verdad por los documentos que adjustaste que de alguna manera clarifican el panorama. En el primer documento no muestra la sección de la sub-fuente que produce la tensión para el PFC pero guardaré el documento porque muestra la sección del controlador PFC. El último documento es el funcionamiento de otro modelo pero que sirve de guía para el funcionamiento de la fuente bajo Reparación que es más compleja.



skynetronics dijo:


> Hola, deja la ubicación de los componentes en la placa para ver si alguien la tiene por ahí y te comparte los números.



Sky, gracias por responder. Los componentes bajo lupa zener diode DZM801 y DZM802. No les puedo adjuntar fotos puesto que mi equipo por ahora no me está permitiendo. 



hellfire4 dijo:


> Esta página de venta permite ver con el zoom por sesiones y con mucha claridad los componentes de la misma tanto de una cara como de la cara verde. Esta es una captura a modo de muestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Hellfire. La sección del circuito es smd, es decir la que está por debajo en las soldaduras. Adjuntaré el diagrama que hice de la sección dentro de unos momentos. 

Gracias a todos por responder 👏👏.
Muchachos, aquí está el diagrama de la sub-fuente bajo Reparación. Los componentes averiados el transistor ZL40 el cual ya se le tiene reemplazo, el DZM801 y DZM802 
(ambos smd) diodos zeners cuyos valores estamos buscando y el DM801 que es un doble diodo encapsulado smd en el cual el diodo conectado a los zeners está abierto. Gracias colegas por sus atenciones que Dios les bendiga.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 20, 2021)

Es de otra fuente, la del samsung bn44-00632a l46f2p mas específicamente, pero es muy parecido a lo que levantaste. El único detalle es que usa otro IC.

Por las dudas dejo el datasheet del que parece que usa tu fuente. (Si bien, por lo que vi es un SPC7011, el FA5695 parece ser el reemplazo directo).

Ojala que todo el "Frankenstein" sirva para algo.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 20, 2021)

Acá tengo la fuente BN44-00807H, y tiene algunas diferencias con la tuya, pero vi dos diodos zener conectados en serie (en mi caso en posición ZDM853 y ZDM854) que tienen el marcaje "Y2". Uno de los diodos se conecta al pin 10 de un integrado 6A20 (el integrado tiene 18 pines en total).

Ojalá sirva de referencia.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 20, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Es de otra fuente, la del samsung bn44-00632a l46f2p mas específicamente, pero es muy parecido a lo que levantaste. El único detalle es que usa otro IC.
> 
> Por las dudas dejo el datasheet del que parece que usa tu fuente. (Si bien, por lo que vi es un SPC7011, el FA5695 parece ser el reemplazo directo).
> 
> Ojala que todo el "Frankenstein" sirva para algo.



Hola Switchxxi gracias por los documentos.. En el PDF que contiene el circuito integrado controlador del PFC contiene la fuente que lo alimenta siendo muy parecida a la que estoy reparando y que dibujé. En el diagrama que adjustaste el transistor serie es QSQ01, el diodo doble DS807 y está tal cual como está conectado en mi circuito y la adición de un diodo zener de 15V que se ve allí con la nomenclatura ZDS803 conectado de la misma manera. Ahora en el diagrama aparece un sólo diodo zener de 15V, en el circuito que estoy reparando tiene dos diodos zeners en serie como lo muestro en mi dibujo que referenciándolos con el expuesto en tu diagrama podrían ser dos de 6.8V o de 9V quien sabe para alcanzar una tensión de referencia específica aproximada a esos 15V. Quiero aventurarme a hacer los reemplazos de estos dos diodos zeners ya que lo demás como el transistor y el doble diodo podrían tener más facilidad con la consecución de certeras refacciones.


skynetronics dijo:


> Acá tengo la fuente BN44-00807H, y tiene algunas diferencias con la tuya, pero vi dos diodos zener conectados en serie (en mi caso en posición ZDM853 y ZDM854) que tienen el marcaje "Y2". Uno de los diodos se conecta al pin 10 de un integrado 6A20 (el integrado tiene 18 pines en total).
> 
> Ojalá sirva de referencia.



Hola sky el código es el mismo. ¿Tienes fotos de tu circuito? Gracias a todos los colegas por sus opiniones.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 21, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola sky el código es el mismo. ¿Tienes fotos de tu circuito? Gracias a todos los colegas por sus opiniones.


Ahí tienes algunas fotos. Ojalá te sirvan. 

Si los diodos fueran como estos (los que tienen marcaje Y2) son zener de 12v por lo que alcancé a ver acá.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 21, 2021)

Esta es de otra fuente y usa dos zener.



Por lo que se ve, en todas las fuentes que usan un circuito similar, no es mas que un regulador echo con transistor +zener -en este caso usan 2 de 8.2V-. El optoacoplador esta para encender el regulador.

Imagino que el valor de los zener no debería ser critico, incluso colocando 1 solo no SMD debería bastar. Supongo que usan dos para dividir la potencia y poque, muy probablemente, ya lo usaron en otro lado así no aumentan la cuenta de componentes distintos.

Un zener de 16V (El integrado funciona desde 10V - 26V) de los comunes debería andar bien (habrá que hacer cuentas para estar seguro en la potencia, por las dudas).

También habría que ver que mas hay en los alrededores, ya que en una fuente que vi usaron un zener como protección de la linea de alimentación del IC -Igual creo que era de 24V-.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 21, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ahí tienes algunas fotos. Ojalá te sirvan.
> 
> Si los diodos fueran como estos (los que tienen marcaje Y2) son zener de 12v por lo que alcancé a ver acá.


Gracias Sky por esas fotos y tu diligencia por subirlas. Bueno fíjate que el valor de 12V podría constituir un valor normal para el diodo zener a reemplazar. La fuente tienen sus diferencias. Esta tarjeta que reparo es más grande.


switchxxi dijo:


> Por lo que se ve, en todas las fuentes que usan un circuito similar, no es mas que un regulador echo con transistor +zener -en este caso usan 2 de 8.2V-. El optoacoplador



Gracias Switchxxi por comentar. Así es, sólo es una fuente con transistor serie más diodo zener y como dices tú según el rango de tensión de  alimentación que posee el integrado PFC, podremos fijar unos diodos zeners con valores que sean aproximados por ejemplo en algunas fuentes Samsung he conseguido un valor de 15V de zener así que colocando los dos diodos zeners en serie de 8V2 como dicen en el diagrama que adjustaste, tendríamos 16.4V así que podría constituir un valor normal. Me voy a decantar por un diodo zener de 12V más el diodo doble que voy a reemplazar por dos sencillos 1N4148, el reemplazo del transistor serie, ya la fuente debería de arrancar. No hay corto en ninguno de los puntos así que estaré haciendo esas pruebas.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 23, 2021)

Buenos mis amigos y colegas, hice el cambio de cada uno de los componentes averiados como el diodo encapsulado doble el cual lo reemplacé por dos 1N4148 en su correcta polaridad, los diodos zeners en serie por un diodo zener de 15V y el transistor de paso por uno de idénticas características. Al conectar ya tengo voltaje de alimentación a la salida de la fuente pero: El voltaje de 13Vdc es variante, con intervalos intermitentes entre 7.6V, 9V, 12.2V y decae nuevamente con valores ligeramente iguales; es decir no hay estabilidad en la fuente. Al verificar la tensión auxiliar VCC (provista de la subfuente que ya reparamos y describimos) para el PFC y el integrado PWM de la fuente, el voltaje es variante oscilando entre 2.1V y 8V con varios valores de tensión diferentes y por ende si está tensión auxiliar en el primario está variante u oscilando lógicamente en la tensión de secundario también hay variaciones. 

Me guiaré por los documentos que me han adjuntado aquí para ver qué paso concreto se debe tomar porque este circuito es una gran jungla jajajaj. Tengo pensado aislar el circuito del PFC ya que la tensión de 370Vdc en los condensadores principales de la fuente varía ligeramente también entre 370V y 360V. De igual manera bienvenida cualquier sugerencia de los colegas. Dios les bendiga


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 23, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Buenos mis amigos y colegas, hice el cambio de cada uno de los componentes averiados como el diodo encapsulado doble el cual lo reemplacé por dos 1N4148 en su correcta polaridad, los diodos zeners en serie por un diodo zener de 15V y el transistor de paso por uno de idénticas características. Al conectar ya tengo voltaje de alimentación a la salida de la fuente pero: El voltaje de 13Vdc es variante, con intervalos intermitentes entre 7.6V, 9V, 12.2V y decae nuevamente con valores ligeramente iguales; es decir no hay estabilidad en la fuente. Al verificar la tensión auxiliar VCC (provista de la subfuente que ya reparamos y describimos) para el PFC y el integrado PWM de la fuente, el voltaje es variante oscilando entre 2.1V y 8V con varios valores de tensión diferentes y por ende si está tensión auxiliar en el primario está variante u oscilando lógicamente en la tensión de secundario también hay variaciones.
> 
> Me guiaré por los documentos que me han adjuntado aquí para ver qué paso concreto se debe tomar porque este circuito es una gran jungla jajajaj. Tengo pensado aislar el circuito del PFC ya que la tensión de 370Vdc en los condensadores principales de la fuente varía ligeramente también entre 370V y 360V. De igual manera bienvenida cualquier sugerencia de los colegas. Dios les bendiga


Hola. Se me ocurre que los condensadores de estabilización del VCC estén descapacitados. También alguna resistencia que alimente ese nodo.
¿Cuando la fuente arranca por donde se le suministra alimentación a los integrados, por un devanado auxiliar y su respectivo diodo?


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 26, 2021)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola. Se me ocurre que los condensadores de estabilización del VCC estén descapacitados. También alguna resistencia que alimente ese nodo.
> ¿Cuando la fuente arranca por donde se le suministra alimentación a los integrados, por un devanado auxiliar y su respectivo diodo?


Hola colage gracias por responder. Bueno fíjate que el voltaje de alimentación para el integrado controlador del circuito PFC se da por medio de un devanado auxiliar del transformador que suministra la tensión principal para la tarjeta Main, he allí el término de sub-fuente como le llamo. Ahora, compararé el diagrama que los colegas me han suministrado, con el diagrama de la sección del PFC de esta fuente que voy a dibujar. El integrado corazón de dicho circuito es un DIL8 y si bien tengo fijado el valor de las resistencias, el de los condensadores SMD no. Tampoco el código del integrado está borrado por lo que no conozco el código del mismo por eso debo comparar con el circuito que adjuntaron los colegas y ver si tienen similitudes. Gracias mi hermano y que Dios te bendiga. Más sugerencias se esperan.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 27, 2021)

Holaaaaa 
Estoy adjuntando esquema fuente BN44-00422B, que utiliza el mismo circuito integrado para el LEDs driver, y en cuya fuente auxiliar se utiliza un regulador de voltaje serie con diodo Zener de 15 Volts en su base. También una imagen donde se mencionan los números de parte de los circuitos integrados del PFC y de LEDs driver, saludos 
KareDany
Adjunto ahora este datasheet, igualmente del circuito PFC
Estoy agregando más imágenes del SPC7011F


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 30, 2021)

Muy agradecido contigo KareDany Dios te bendiga y gracias por compartir estos PDFs de la fuente y del PFC. Dentro un rato luego de hacer algunas reparaciones compararé con el esquemático que realicé del circuito PFC que tengo acá y estoy seguro que es el mismo integrado. La variación del voltaje auxiliar de alimentación para el integrado PFC es bastante oscilante. Aún no he querido omitir el circuito del PFC para descartar dicha sección. Gracias de verdad a todos por sus sugerencias.


----------

